# Conexión woofer bobina doble.



## 2fast4you (Abr 22, 2011)

Me regalaron unos woofers pioneer de 400W de bobina doble, tengo dos de esos. Y los quiero armar, cada uno en su respectiva caja, los quiero usar para graves (bajos).
Tengo un amplificador Behringer modelo EP2500 de dos canales. Mi pregunta es la siguiente:

¿Como conecto cada parlante al amplificador? Cual es la mejor forma de conectarlos para aprovechar toda la potencia que estos pueden disipar y toda la que el ampli puede entregar.
Bobinas en paralelo? En serie? .. es decir, tengo 4 bobinas y un amplificador con unicamente 2 salidas.
La potencia creo que sobra para estos parlantes. Que me dicen?

Foto de uno de los parlantes:







Y este es el amplificador:











Otra consulta mas, que caja me recomiendan para esos woofers? me interesan bajos profundos, es para usarla en ambientes cerrados como un living de una casa grande.

Saludos!


----------



## alejandro electronica (Abr 22, 2011)

Buenas.
primer punto tu amplificador no va a entregar mas de 770w en conjunto los dos canales, por lo que queda, 385w por canal.
Despues creo que podrias poner las bobinas en serie y asi te quedaria 8 ohms 400w por parlante no?

Saludos


----------



## 2fast4you (Abr 24, 2011)

Eso lo entiendo perfectamente, pero es el unico amplificador que tengo sin usar y lo tengo en casa al pedo, entonces la mejor forma de aprovechar el woofer es poniendo las dos bobinas en serie? Se pondrian a 8 ohm y efectivamente obtendria unos, para nada despreciables, 300w aproximadamente en cada parlante. Tendre que buscar ahora una caja acustica que soporte esa potencia en tan solo 12", sabes de alguna en especial que tenga buen rendimieno en graves?


----------



## alejandro electronica (Abr 28, 2011)

Buenas, disculpa la tardanza pero en estos dias tuvo examenes. Mira yo para la caja ya no sabria que decirte, pero hay muchos post en el foro, q muestra como con un software (win isd) y los datos thielle small puedes encontrar el litraje perfecto para la caja, del autor Fogonazo o Ezavalla (dos grandes). Si alguno de los dos lee esto por favor que no se ofenda. 

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 29, 2011)

2fast4you dijo:


> entonces la mejor forma de aprovechar el woofer es poniendo las dos bobinas en serie?


Si, eso mismo podrías hacer. 



2fast4you dijo:


> Tendre que buscar ahora una caja acustica que soporte esa potencia en tan solo 12", sabes de alguna en especial que tenga buen rendimieno en graves?


La caja no se busca porque soporte la potencia; sino que, de acuerdo a las especificaciones y parámetros Thiele/Small del altavoz, puedas diseñar la caja para obtener la mejor respuesta de frecuencia, de acuerdo al uso. Por lo tanto, cada altavoz necesita una única y exclusiva caja.

El fabricante, en este caso Pioneer, ¿te recomendará alguna caja en específico?


----------

